# POTO UPDATE



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

From 2 inches


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

to 13-14inches


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nice dude


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool flowerhorn


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice POTO


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

damn i like this flowerhorn... nice black background to the bright reds n greens


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> nice POTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Indeed a very impressive fish, my compliments


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

very nice LH very good improvement, im getting my first FH either this week or next week


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Very nice. Is he mean? ANd what about that ferret in your avatar? is he yours?


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Mr. FH is nice as can be. 
He lets me pet him. 
He's awesome.

and yes the ferret it mine. 
He stays at my ex-boyfriends mothers house now though.
He is the coolest of the ferrets.
Hyper little bastard.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

what size tank is he in?


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

180 gallon.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a sweet fh.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry nice fich and a great pic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mother fuker grew quick ehh ?? dam hes big


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Wowo, that's quite the growth rate, similar to oscars.

such a nice looking fish too, I like how dark it looks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not my cup of tea, but I have to admit that that's very impressive, to say the least








Good job raising that bad boy, man


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

thats a beautiful fish.It grew damn fast.


----------



## unknownuza (Mar 3, 2004)

about a week after posting these pics, our flowerhorn came down with popeye. It is getting pretty bad. I don'tknow what to do. He iis not looking very good at all.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Man yo gave him steroids,the fastest growing cichlidI've ever seen.


----------

